# High Voltage primary underground help



## Glen springfield (Dec 14, 2013)

Does a set of #2 175K high voltage wires need to be run in seperate conduits when run underground?
I am replacing a Transformer at a jobsite because it is in the way of new construction. It leaves the pole in 1 4" conduit then it is run direct bury to the transformer location but I need to put it in a 4" conduit.like I said it comes down the pole in 4" and it had a 4" long sweep 90 at the transformer. I just ran a new 4" conduit to the new Transformer location. to put it in becauser I opened the transformer and that was what it was in. but then when I dug it up I discovered that it was just a 4" long sweep 90 and the rest of the old run was direct buried.

it is to late for me to change it now the shut down and change over is to be done tomorrow morning.

is this going to be a problem it is app 75' run from where I will be setting a Quazite box and going from the old direct bury into my 4" conduit with a new wire im using new wire because the old stuff in there now is not made any more I have a splice kit that is supposed to be right for changing over to the new type wire.
Help please


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I can't answer this but good luck. 

The only advice I have is do a little more planning next time.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

most ******ed post ever 

IBTL


----------



## Glen springfield (Dec 14, 2013)

yes thanks I got thrown into this 2 days ago there are no old prints to look at and like I said I did look in the transformer to see how it was run. But there was no way of knowing about the direct bury untill i dug it up today. that was after we ran the new conduit and buried it. 
Thanks for your responce
Glen


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Was this an engineered job?


----------



## Glen springfield (Dec 14, 2013)

not the new work no and I do not know about the old it's been there since 1975


----------



## Glen springfield (Dec 14, 2013)

it is aprivatly owned transformer so the utility company won't touch it they would not even locate it for us.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess you've got what you've got at this point. I assume that the cable is 15 kv not 175 kv. 3-#2 should fit in a 4" pipe without issues. 

The one issue seems like the quazite box. I hope its big enough. 
you might want to leave some extra cable in there for future splicing. 

Good Luck


----------



## Glen springfield (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks it's a 24 x 36 x 36" Quazite box should be big enough
I was just not sure if there was a problem with the 3 hv wires being in the same conduit for 75' They do come down the pole in 1 4" so I know they will fit but they were buried 8.5 feet deep 
well I guess i will find out tomorrow when I get it done and push the pull outs back in on the pole 
Thanks for your input
Glen


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

URD can be either direct buried or 3 per conduit or 1 per conduit as long as the conduit is non ferrous.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Who here can terminate 175 k.v. cables?


----------



## Jason Gillis (Jul 1, 2021)

walkerj said:


> I can't answer this but good luck.
> 
> The only advice I have is do a little more planning next time.





Glen springfield said:


> thanks it's a 24 x 36 x 36" Quazite box should be big enough
> I was just not sure if there was a problem with the 3 hv wires being in the same conduit for 75' They do come down the pole in 1 4" so I know they will fit but they were buried 8.5 feet deep
> well I guess i will find out tomorrow when I get it done and push the pull outs back in on the pole
> Thanks for your input
> Glen


I would say if you don’t know the way this job is done why are you even attempting to mess with primary voltage? You’re less likely to encounter “a problem” as u are gonna get someone killed. WTAF!!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Jason Gillis said:


> I would say if you don’t know the way this job is done why are you even attempting to mess with primary voltage? You’re less likely to encounter “a problem” as u are gonna get someone killed. WTAF!!!


9 years ago.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

backstay said:


> 9 years ago.


I'd hope it's installed by now!


----------

